# Are Ferrari's cool?



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

saw a bloke in a yellow one the other day ... i'm undecided are these cool cars or mid life crisis material?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All yellow cars are cool


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> All yellow cars are cool


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Course they are cool ... they don't have heated seats!  I believe Adzman loves his heated seats in his beloved moro blue audi TT 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It depends how you quantify cool, but in my estimation of the word I don't think they qualify.

That wouldn't stop me owning one though.

I saw a chap in a C reg Mini this morning at the gym and stopped to have a chat and the word cool came out of my mouth, he pointed at mine and said "bet that's a bit of a beast" I said yeah it's not bad but it's not cool in the same way that your is .

Charlie


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

nothing is cool, it only depends on the people using it.


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

Ferraris are a penus extension driven by little nobs :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I saw a chap in a C reg Mini this morning at the gym and stopped to have a chat and the word cool came out of my mouth, he pointed at mine and said "bet that's a bit of a beast" I said yeah it's not bad but it's not cool in the same way that your is .
> Charlie


.. and they say romance is dead.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do some ferraris come with back seats? [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Smeds said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a chap in a C reg Mini this morning at the gym and stopped to have a chat and the word cool came out of my mouth, he pointed at mine and said "bet that's a bit of a beast" I said yeah it's not bad but it's not cool in the same way that your is .
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Do some ferraris come with back seats? [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


maybe, if you can call the seats. 612 is comfy tho.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I reckon an Aston Martin is far cooler :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I reckon an Aston Martin is far cooler :wink:


Aston Martins are by far the coolest cars. I'd drive one with a huge C*ck on the bonnet before a Ferrari :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon an Aston Martin is far cooler :wink:
> ...


not anymore sadly.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

BLinky said:


> not anymore sadly.


Shh just let me be in denial :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ferrari's are objects of desire, but not cool.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the problem with all those sorts of supercars is that whoever you see driving one, you think they're a tit.

Young lad - Daddy's bought that for him or banker.
Old Guy - what's he going to do with that?
Middle aged guy - mid-life crisis,

Essentially, if It's not you in the car, then it's not cool.

As Charlie said, I reckon cooler cars are those that aren't an obvious choice. An original Mini or a Citroen DS for example. Even an older Ferrari for that matter.

Even with modern cars, for me, it has to be something which isn't the defaul choice.

So choosing an Alfa 159 over an A4 or 3 series would be cool. A Subaru Legacy would be cooler than a Passat Estate.


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine is helping me get over my mid life crisis  .


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> I think the problem with all those sorts of supercars is that whoever you see driving one, you think they're a tit.
> 
> Young lad - Daddy's bought that for him or banker.
> Old Guy - what's he going to do with that?
> ...


You're on my wavelength mate  In the program The Mentalist he drives an old light blue Citroen DS and it is the epitomy of cool for me, not trying too hard (as that is very uncool in itself) not just straying from the default choice but almost shying away from the obvious or overstated.

There is clearly an undertone on this thread which is a shame :-( seems like we are being "invaded" by those with ulterior motives.

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> There is clearly an undertone on this thread which is a shame :-( seems like we are being "invaded" by those with ulterior motives.


charlene.. i dont get it.. who are you talkng about? perhaps im jst a bit thick


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Kell said:


> I think the problem with all those sorts of supercars is that whoever you see driving one, you think they're a tit.
> 
> Young lad - Daddy's bought that for him or banker.
> Old Guy - what's he going to do with that?
> ...


Young lad - Daddy's bought that for him or banker. i take offense at that. 

but agreed, for the reason that the obvious choice is usually ye'boring corsa or mondeo/bmw 3, or box.


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

KenC said:


> Mine is helping me get over my mid life crisis  .


I know this old boy and he owns a Ferrari 430 Scud and it's not bad  (Apart from he's scared to take it on the track :lol: )

Anyone who says they wouldn't want a Ferrari 430 Spider is a liar, someone who doesn't have a garage or just cant afford it and is scared of the running costs. Actually scrub all that, they cant afford it.

My car is the best in the world 

Anyone who thinks an Aston of any range is better than a modern Ferrari is duleded and retarded  They are slow with Ford nobs in them :roll: We had an Aston on a charity track day with loads of Ferrari's. It was embarrasing overtaking him all the time. Just get off the track crappy Aston.

Anyone who throws abuse at us Ferrari boys is just plain jealous or a failure in their own right. They cant afford one so they throw abuse. I laugh myself to bits at the abuse as I drive off in my £143,000 car


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Adz man said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is helping me get over my mid life crisis  .
> ...


There's the answer to the original question then.....

no.


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2010)

Adz man said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is helping me get over my mid life crisis  .
> ...


Hey Adz [smiley=cheers.gif] . Notice my date of joining and its taken till today for my first post :lol: . I was considering a TT as my DD but decided against.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Adz man said:


> ...I laugh myself to bits at the abuse as I drive off in my £143,000 car


I take it that was an outright cash purchase? :wink:


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

Adz man said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is helping me get over my mid life crisis  .
> ...


what a snob or can i say NOB how much is your finance companys ferrari costing you every month sorry but its not yours till its paid for


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > ...I laugh myself to bits at the abuse as I drive off in my £143,000 car
> ...


Probably not as he is one of life's failures :lol: :lol: .


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

KenC said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


I'm sure he is not but unless it was a cash purchase - I wouldn't be so smug thats all :wink:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Ken, tell Steve my watch is worth more than his car, wifes engagement ring and all of his other materialistic stuff put together 

(TT''s are excellent cars. Heated seats and four wheel drive with decent power is a pleasure in this winter).

SA77, oh life is tough sometimes  Feel free to acuse me of getting my DD TT on Finance too :lol:

Honestly how can you have a pop at someone's finances when their second car is your first car?


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2010)

Adz man said:


> Hi Ken, tell Steve my watch is worth more than his car, wifes engagement ring and all of his other materialistic stuff put together
> 
> (TT''s are excellent cars. Heated seats and four wheel drive with decent power is a pleasure in this winter).
> 
> ...


That watch may have cost more but its certainly not worth much as its only worth what someone else is prepared to pay and you struggle to find any takers for that monstrosity :wink: . You should have paid cash for your cheap Fcar instead  , or got a better DD :wink: .


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Adz man said:


> Hi Ken, tell Steve my watch is worth more than his car, wifes engagement ring and all of his other materialistic stuff put together
> 
> (TT''s are excellent cars. Heated seats and four wheel drive with decent power is a pleasure in this winter).
> 
> ...


Because to be fair, most people can get cars like that on finance......even lowly me :wink:

I'm not having a pop BUT if you are going to 'show off' at least own the Ferrari outright :lol:


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

Adz man said:


> Hi Ken, tell Steve my watch is worth more than his car, wifes engagement ring and all of his other materialistic stuff put together
> 
> (TT''s are excellent cars. Heated seats and four wheel drive with decent power is a pleasure in this winter).
> 
> ...


go on then how much is your watch worth as i know what my old car is worth

infact post a picture of your watch and i will post some of my old cars and we will let the people on here choose which they would want thats if i can do pictures on here :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:

Charlie


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:
> 
> Charlie


Your only saying that charlie because my watch is more expensive than yours :lol: :lol:

in all seriousness though the mods are badly needing to block the IP addresses of these people, its getting beyond a joke :x


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Ferrari's are so cool that the owners get to spend their nights trolling a TT forum, and worse still, pretending to have learning difficulties.

Yeah, really cool.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

andyTT180 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:
> ...


+1

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

andyTT180 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:
> ...


Well my Dad could beat your Dad up so nerrr :roll: :lol: :lol:

I think it is quite amusing really, they clearly have no life on their own forum and feel the need to come on to one with lots of action and act in a fairly childish fashion.

I know someone who knows what forum they are from and what they are trying to do and it really is very silly.

Charlie


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:
> 
> Charlie


I agree. I just bought my fiancee an engagement ring cost me two months wages but i dont brag about it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And the award for outstanding achievement in the field of irony goes to...

:wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Adz man said:


> Anyone who says they wouldn't want a Ferrari 430 Spider is a liar, someone who doesn't have a garage or just cant afford it and is scared of the running costs. Actually scrub all that, they cant afford it.
> 
> Have no interest in one whatsoever... rather have an Aston any day :lol:
> 
> ...





Charlie said:


> Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:


Just a bit ...suppose they must be bored as their school is closed due to snow


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

911Nutter said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for goodness sake this is pathetic :roll:
> ...


Some people borrow £6k from mummy to buy rings and then remain in debt


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Ferraris are COOL!!! 

Bragging about how much yours cost and bragging about how much your watch cost IS NOT! :-*


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Ferraris are COOL!!!
> 
> Bragging about how much yours cost and bragging about how much your watch cost IS NOT! :-*


I'd like to expand on that:

showing the car off by revving pointlessly or driving like a tool, tail gating etc is not cool. keeping a mid range one in the garage is also not cool. driving it so rarely after 5 years the engine hasn't runned in also isn't cool.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, I have something non of you have got and haven't cost me anything ... BIG BOOBS! :-*


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

"It's not the only knob you get in a ferrari"


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Adz man said:


> Anyone who says they wouldn't want a Ferrari 430 Spider is a liar, someone who doesn't have a garage or just cant afford it and is scared of the running costs. Actually scrub all that, they cant afford it.
> 
> Anyone who throws abuse at us Ferrari boys is just plain jealous or a failure in their own right. They cant afford one so they throw abuse. I laugh myself to bits at the abuse as I drive off in my £143,000 car


I wouldn't want an F430 spider, especially at £143k when you can pick them up for less that half that! First of all it's successor, the 458 is better in every way but secondly I've just never been a fan of ferrari's, apart from maybe the 612, maybe...

I'd happily take an Aston or a Lambo or even more happily a Maserati any day of the week!

I'm not giving abuse your way or to Ferrari owners by the way, if you like it that's your choice and why you've bought it, but you can't outright say it's better when that is purely down to opinion.

Showing off about wealth and the cost of things is rather pathetic though.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Well, I have something non of you have got and haven't cost me anything ... BIG BOOBS! :-*


how do we know?


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr, loving your Porsche 8)


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Richie, you're right about the 458, it's better. But you 're looking at £210k+ which is a lot of money, even by my standards 

Besides I'd never come out of a Spider for a coupe so I'll wait for the 458 Spider.

My arrogant comments were in retaliation


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Middle aged man... tick!
Wanker yellow ferrari... tick!
From Essex... Tick!
Small man syndrome... tick! tick! tick!

Living the cliché. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Middle aged man... tick!
> Wanker yellow ferrari... tick!
> From Essex... Tick!
> Small man syndrome... tick! tick! tick!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You know Adz well  .


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think I may be heading for the hat trick tonight :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im not a ferrari fan myself as has been said they just try too hard

Astons may not be the fastest most advanced cars in the world but they are stunning and just ooze class. That said I think the ferrari calfornia is a stunning car mainly because its more of a GT than a supercar.

Im not gona lie if someone offered me a ferrari I'd bite their arm off but if it was my money I can think of many other brands I'd rather own than a ferrari


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> I think I may be heading for the hat trick tonight :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well all these threads by the trolls are certainly bringing out the worst in people.. its opened my eyes up.

and i suspect this thread is getting locked soon too..


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Well, I have something non of you have got and haven't cost me anything ... BIG BOOBS! :-*


Now those are always kool


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have something non of you have got and haven't cost me anything ... BIG BOOBS! :-*
> ...


Hi Doc  I knew you would approve!  How's dentistry these days? I've had some lovely work done on my teeth recently!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

KenC said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Middle aged man... tick!
> ...


You're gonna be shocked but this lot are quite old. Older than my 35 years young so what would you call them? Go on say it :lol:

The rest is fair comment.

However, still highly amusing how anyone on here can have a pop at my car. It is quite funny :lol:

Acceptable if it was the Zonda boys but...

They have never driven such a beast or experienced the best car brand in the world otherwise they wouldn't say such crass and vulgar comments.

Right, I'm off to park my sheitebox where I wouldn't park my Ferrari


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Adz man said:


> Right, I'm off to park my sheitebox where I wouldn't park my Ferrari


Middle of the Thames would be good.


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I'm off to park my sheitebox where I wouldn't park my Ferrari
> ...


Errr was talking about my TT you retard


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Adz man said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


I know exactly what you meant :roll:

As long as you're in it, i don't care which you use 

Sorry you couldn't understand the joke genius.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> Right, I'm off to park my sheitebox where I wouldn't park my Ferrari


by shitebox.. im guessing your refering to your tt? well that comments going to go down well on a tt forum....and is adding weight to the arguement that ferari drivers are cocks.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Adz man said:


> Right, I'm off to park my sheitebox where I wouldn't park my Ferrari


Is that everywhere because you're too embarrassed in the Ferrari? :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

alun said:


> > Right, I'm off to park my sheitebox where I wouldn't park my Ferrari
> 
> 
> by shitebox.. im guessing your refering to your tt? well that comments going to go down well on a tt forum....and is adding weight to the arguement that ferari drivers are cocks.


All second cars are referred to as shietbixes regardless of what they are. My mates second car is a Ferrari 360 and calls it a shietebox. I find it funny, not offended by it. Of course it's not a shietebox so why be offended?

If a TT was shit I wouldn't have it. Read some of my posts...heated seats, four wheel driver and decent power. I'm full of praise for it, I love my TT


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i sense tread lock soon.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

BLinky said:


> i sense tread lock soon.


Your senses are correct :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

BLinky said:


> i sense tread lock soon.


You mean some of this...?


----------

